# Baby tears for low tech?



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is Hemianthus micranthemoides a good choice for low-medium light with no co2? Or is it pretty hard to keep alive in low tech?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

It is one of the best plants for low tech


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

In a low tech it may take a week or two to really root.
I always wind up with a few floating I need to stick back in substrate.

After taking off it handles trimming and sculpting very well.
An awesome plant IMO. Rewarding in terms of growth.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I think I read somewhere that over time baby tears will "grow over" itself and needs to be uprooted? What's your take on this?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

jcmv4792 said:


> I think I read somewhere that over time baby tears will "grow over" itself and needs to be uprooted? What's your take on this?


I have experienced this in hi-tech tank.
It is planted in a raised bed 8" from my light.
Such high PAR and quick growth close to the light.
I use this to grow out to supply other tanks.

IMO low tech and much further from the light would be quite different.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

jcmv4792 said:


> I think I read somewhere that over time baby tears will "grow over" itself and needs to be uprooted? What's your take on this?


If you get bare stems at the lower levels chances are conditions are less than ideal. It's one of the plant that takes pruning very well... you can prune it for many many months before needing to replant the same bush/clump. That is if the top growth has been healthy all the while.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

jcmv4792 said:


> I think I read somewhere that over time baby tears will "grow over" itself and needs to be uprooted? What's your take on this?


Ironic that you mention this today.
Here is a pic of the stand of baby tears that supplies all my friends.







This evening will be an evening of uprooting shall we say.
It is mixed with pygmy chain sword and DHG and is a mess.

Been this way for almost 8 months and provided 100's of stems for others.
Reckon it is about time.
Thanks for this evenings motivation. :icon_lol:

I'll get an after pic for this.


----------



## Lorax84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Baby tears are great in low tech tanks. I've have them in a couple tanks. They need to be trimmed back regularly at the start if you want them to carpet. The only issue I have seen is what everyone else has mentioned, if you let them get too long you can get this layer of bare stems between the green and the dirt.


----------

